
Ask HN: React Native or Swift for iOS app? - ud0
So I&#x27;m building a mobile app whose core feature is scanning QRcodes. I notice how effective the WhatsApp on iPhone scans QRcode even in low light conditions. I want that kind of efficiency in my app because it&#x27;s the most important feature. Can ReactNative provide this or do I have to go with Swift?
======
proyb2
Either way, if you're adventure enough, try SCADE beta release that will run
on Android and iOS natively using Swift langauge. To check SCADE out,
[http://scade.io](http://scade.io) and they are working with PerfectlySoft who
doing Server-side Swift Perfect.ly

------
dialsquare1886
You don't have to do this in Swift necessarily, you can go with ReactNative.
Please look at this: [https://github.com/moaazsidat/react-native-qrcode-
scanner](https://github.com/moaazsidat/react-native-qrcode-scanner)

